# Dominant Dogs & Licking the Handler?



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

In your experience is there any correlation? My experience: my male dog is pretty dominant and has never been a licker. The past 2 years our working relationship has improved dramatically (as my skill as a handler improved). I've noticed my male dog, while still not a licker, will occasionally jump on the couch and give me a few licks on the face in the past year or so... he will not lick anyone else on the face, hands, or whatever, barring a generous amount of high-grade human food residue.

Anyway, I was curious as to others experiences


----------



## Melissa Leistikow (Jan 5, 2012)

I am curious to see what people say. I always thought licking was a submissive thing, especially the face.


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Melissa Leistikow said:


> I am curious to see what people say. I always thought licking was a submissive thing, especially the face.


I believe it is... Which makes me wonder if in my case my better handling and being black and white, and my "fairness" gained some measure of respect and submission to me


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

When my Flo-jo came to me in May 2012 at 10 months old, there was no licking anywhere, anyhow and I didn't put my face close to hers because I didn't trust her. A previous handler referred to her as a "dominant dog". She did challenge me, especially when she was experiencing false pregnancy.

In the interim, we've gone a lot of miles together and done a lot of challenging outdoor activities.We trust each other now (she trusts me to lead). She is maturing into an adaptable and reliable companion. When I take her to SAR training, e.g. a ropes course last night, she is social with people and dogs. While I am busy, I can tether her and she watches without fussing. She is an excellent ambassador for her breed. I emphasize to those who admire her that her nice calm is the result of plenty of mental and physical activity.

Here's a photo of her after swimming across a lake last week. The other photo is of her resting after a practice search Sunday near the gun range. She was relaxing while some old guy was blasting his black powder big bore outside the shed. I feel very lucky to have this dog and it is great to see how the team relationship keeps progressing. So, yes, I think licking and meek ears are a good sign of her deferring to me as leader. 

I'm thinking of Bob's and Joby's responses to Lalit's post on dominant dogs. Some dogs like to fight. I tried to work around that. My advantage was setting the agenda of what we do and where... lots of new stuff where she might be uncertain, having never seen it before. Since it was new to her, she was more willing to follow than if I was trying the same boring stuff in the usual place. Once she learned that following my lead in the woods led to fun and confidence, that same attitude took over in other venues. The relationship is much more enjoyable now that we have the conflict of leadership worked out.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I don't like lickers. My goofy, clown dog would lick me to death if I let him. My serious thinker will acknowledge someone he likes with one simple lick and it's over. It's almost more of a nose to the face then really licking. Few outside the family have received this behavior from him. 
It's more of a dignified acknowledgement then dominant behavior.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

i guess it's an interesting subject to discuss and relate how our dogs are lickers or not lickers, but my take on licking is that it shouldn't be used as an indicator of temperament. 

dogs lick for a variety of reasons. dogs that are encouraged to lick usually do it more. some get obsessed and become obnoxious lickers. some people like it; most don't. those who do like it are conditioning a dog to do something that will get them affection and/or more attention. 

puppies lick adults but that has been proven to be instinctive behavior to try and get food regurgitated, so i would say they lick because they are hungry, just as much as they might be licking to show submissive behavior. maybe they like sweaty/salty tastes; who knows ? dogs can also lick themselves and this happens a lot when they are stressing or anxious, so by itself that would not be a sign of submissive behavior. 

i've worked with very dominant goldens that were big time lickers and would practically knock people over with their licking, and they clearly weren't showing submission when they did this. had one rottie with the same bad habit. in all cases i think they were trained (conditioned) behaviors. also a gsd that would only lick ankles and was NOT submissive

for me it's just something they do that needs to be "read" in context with other behaviors that are presented at the time


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Bob Scott said:


> I don't like lickers. My goofy, clown dog would lick me to death if I let him. My serious thinker will acknowledge someone he likes with one simple lick and it's over. It's almost more of a nose to the face then really licking. Few outside the family have received this behavior from him.
> It's more of a dignified acknowledgement then dominant behavior.


The latter is my male. At most you get a single short one. Usually friends will just get a close smell with out a lick


----------



## Laura Briggs (Jan 11, 2011)

Our male GSD is very unsocial - he never warms up to anyone, even folks we've trained with for over a year. However, Bosco is enormously outwardly affectionate to two people - my husband and his breeder. He is a very determined face licker. In the picture I linked, Bosco nosed my husband's hat off so he could lick Martin's face. Normally, he only uses the tip of his tongue so it isn't nearly so gross.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

I have lickers, in a few cases only with Dick. He is the alpha around here, not me


----------



## David Winners (Apr 4, 2012)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> I have lickers, in a few cases only with Dick. He is the alpha around here, not me




LOL

David Winners


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> I have lickers, in a few cases only with Dick. He is the alpha around here, not me


You could have knocked me over with a feather....


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Buster sometimes comes up to me whilst I'm dozing off and gives me a "Stupf", i.e. a goodnight kiss. I honestly never try to analyse things like this.

Submissive licking is done by pups and they lick their elders' lips. This is normal in the canine world.

One can delve too far into a dog's actions in connection with the handler.

Each dog reacts differently. My Briard was never openly affectionate but was never submissive. 

I can only say that reading about canine behaviour is worthwhile whether the dog is intended for sport, military or police.


----------



## Ted Summers (May 14, 2012)

My mal licked as a pup. 9-10months old that stopped. He'll lick me on the face and hand when being petted or when he's being a 'pet' but anyone else? nope..... not happnin'.

Our dutchie is a licker but generally only the fiance or me. I suspect he'll do the same thing as our mal.

My old JRT was a total dominant dog. She never licked anyone..... not even me.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Arkane isn't much of a licker but he is known to punch myself or Peter in the eye socket with his nose if either of us starts to snore...


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

My older male is dominant and not a licker, the younger one is very affectionate and occasional licker. So in my case the correlation holds true i.e. the dominant one is not the licker.


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Faisal Khan said:


> My older male is dominant and not a licker, the younger one is very affectionate and occasional licker. So in my case the correlation holds true i.e. the dominant one is not the licker.


Unfortunately, because our dogs are brothers that could just be genetic lol


----------

